

T-Mobile tethering blocked in Chrome - jordanbaucke
http://onemanmilitia.blogspot.com/2013/03/t-mobile-tethering-w-google-chromeor.html

======
about-that
Note that T-Mobile does deep packet inspection via transparent HTTP proxy on
web traffic going through their network, especially if you use a prepaid
device. You should read the OONI report [1] (from the Tor Project) on T-Mobile
USA.

[1]
[https://ooni.torproject.org/reports/2012/T-Mobile_USA_WebGua...](https://ooni.torproject.org/reports/2012/T-Mobile_USA_WebGuard.html)

------
anologwintermut
I had no idea this was limited to chrome, but having run into it two days ago,
changing the user-agent string fixes it completely. I specifically used
Android 4.0.2 (Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 4.0.2; en-us; Galaxy Nexus
Build/ICL53F) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile
Safari/534.30).

~~~
jordanbaucke
Hmmm I was going to investigate. So that seems to point to T-Mobile doing some
sort of spying on one's HTTP requests? If that's the case why not block other
non-mobile user-agents?

